# Moreno Vally, CA Young Male URGENT!



## Irishspice (Jan 1, 2015)

Moreno has a 60% kill rate.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

*TYSON - ID#A400513*

Shelter staff named me TYSON and I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

*I have been at the shelter since Dec 21, 2014 and I am available for adoption now!
*
If you think I am your missing pet, please call or visit right away. Otherwise, please visit me in person as shelter staff are busy caring for my needs.
Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Moreno Valley Animal Shelter at (951) 413-3790
Ask for information about animal ID number A400513


----------

